# Full HD monitor/HDTV for PS3 and DTH



## DEE (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi,

I'm looking for a monitor with following must have specifications primarily to play FPS Hi def games and also watch movies (May connect with DTH or external TV tuner too in future).

I went to Nehru place (Delhi) to check products availability as you get to see so many model on internet but few are actually available in market. 

Initially I liked Sony HD TV 22BX230 costing 14K. However I always wondered if there is an HD TV in that prize then for what the heck are monitors for same prize? One Reason: *Full HD* HD TVs below 32" are not Full HD. They all are just HD (720p). An exception is Samsung PS2370HD which is 23" Full HD TV with superb reviews but unfortunately not available in India (sometimes I feel like to ban such companies which launch outdated products here).
*Please let me know if there is any 22-24" Full HD TV available which meets my needs.*


So I cancelled the idea of HD TV and *following are my MUST-HAVE needs*:

 HDMI (to connect my PS3), DVI, VGA(to connect my PC) ports
 22-24"
 <20K
 should be great in gaming (no ghosting in FPS)
 Have Option to connect DTH
 FULL HD
*Some of good monitors I found available were:*

LG E2351VR (~11k)

BENQ EW2430V (~14.5K + DTH free) - All good but 8ms response time.

Samsung showroom hardly had any good monitor (Said new model may arrive in Feb). Wish PS2320HDTV was available in India. Also they discontinued Konect Plus which had too many connectivity options. However, PX2370 also sounds good on internet but was again not available in store I went. But I'm confident of its availability as it is listed on Samsung India site.

BENQ V2410
I know Dell U2311 is great, but has no HDMI and I don't want to use converters.

*Please suggest any additional  FullHD HDTV/Monitors or your experience with any of above monitor.*


----------



## susancts (Dec 7, 2011)

From the models you have mentioned, I think LG E2351VR comes closest to your needs. However, as it has refresh rate of 5 ms and knowing the fact that you would be using it for gaming as well, Samsung S27A550H would be worth checking out. 27" Full HD screen comes with HDMI port and has a 2 ms refresh rate which would be appropriate for gaming. Screen brightness is also better at 300cd/m² but this model is a little pricey. LG E2351VR is a good model anyway.


----------



## DEE (Dec 11, 2011)

Any one having experience with LG M227WAP.. It solves most of my needs. Specially it has integrated TV tuner, Composite connectivity options, Full HD and more.


----------



## DEE (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi.. No one is using LG227 ?? Please share your reviews if you are using it. Other monitors I found good are:

- AOC 24" M-TV
LED, 5ms, FullHD, 24", HDML/DVI/USB/Composite/LineIn/Out,  Speakers

- BENQ M2700HD, 
LCD, 2ms, FullHD, 27", HDML/DVI/USB/Composite/LineIn/Out, Speakers, Remote

- ASUS VK278Q
LED, 2ms, FullHD, 27", HDMI/DVI

- S227A550H
LED, 2ms, FullHD, 27", HDMI/DVI

*I request all to please share your experience with any of above monitors.* I really like M2700HD but its LCD 

Needs revisited: Ability to connect DTH/Gaming Console, no ghosting and great colors.


----------

